# Tranny upgrade on my '67...



## jeffdetrick (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm interested in replacing the current Turbo 400 (which needs a rebuild anyway) with either a 200R4 or 700R4. Any suggestions on which tranny is better and any success you've had with a reputable company that could supply the parts for the swap? The motor is basically the stock 400 / 4 bbl with headers putting out less than 400 HP. Thanks!


----------

